# Big Ugly



## nwolf03 (Nov 17, 2005)

Caught This On Dead Shrimp At The Mouth Of The Brazos River Yesterday Morning. Put Up A Good Fight On 17lb Test With Light Tackle. Took Almost 45min To Get Him In. Right At 40inches.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

ummmmm ummmmmm good!!!!


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

why did you keep him? when they're that big they aren't good to eat.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

boy I'll bet that was a fight! Hope ya enjoyed yer time on the water battling that monster!


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

So, it takes an aggie 45 minutes on 17lb. test to catch a big ugly, but a four year old girl can do it with a Barbie pole. And, hers was bigger! That's just too funny! Thank you nwolf03, I needed that.

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou080102_tj_barbiefish.477f31f.html


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Bu*

TXDUX your are one creul dude. But I like your sense of humor.


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

Mullet said:


> TXDUX your are one creul dude. But I like your sense of humor.


I can't help it, those aggies just do it to themselves!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Dude, you got some pay back comin. LOL.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

wow wow, way to go...HAHAHA


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

podnuh said:


> why did you keep him? when they're that big they aren't good to eat.


I think comments like this were why the fishing reports were shut down.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice Fish.......
Its getting to be that time of year, the big drum will start shoowing up in big numbers with BIG fish.
I'll start sharpening my hooks, and get my crawfish stocks up.
My boys and I are ready to go, as well as half the neighborhood boys as well.
We had some great kid trips last year and I cant wait to do it again.
I love to see them boys with big smiles and BIG FISH...


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

*Dumb Crook*

You have put yourself in the Dumb Crook catagory with that pic.Black Drum over 30 inches are throw back only.If the gamewarden sees that pic you have convicted yourself.Nice fish but lets keep it legal for everyones sake.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

"Black Drum: No more than one black drum over 52 inches may be retained per person per day and counts as part of the daily bag and possession limit."

Unless he had more than one - he was legal.


----------



## aggie9701 (Dec 27, 2004)

SkintBack said:


> "Black Drum: No more than one black drum over 52 inches may be retained per person per day and counts as part of the daily bag and possession limit."
> 
> Unless he had more than one - he was legal.


Actually, you are incorrect.

If you look under Black Drum, it provides this:

Species: Drum, black*a*
Daily Bag: 5
Length in Inches (Minimum to Maximum): 14-30*a

a* Black Drum: No more than one black drum over 52 inches may be retained per person per day and counts as part of the daily bag and possession limit.

Therefore, if he had a Black Drum over 30" and under 52" in his possession, he was breaking the law.

Nwolf03, that is a great catch on 17lb test, but I suggest deleting this thread because you are basically showing off that you were breaking the law.


----------



## aggie9701 (Dec 27, 2004)

TXDUX said:


> I can't help it, those aggies just do it to themselves!


It was actually a Longhorn that launched that boat....


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh man....this is getting funny now....I think we need a TEXAS vs ATM forum for all the shenanigans between the two on here! LOL


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

I just thought that it was an urban legend about somebody running around with his boat still attached to his trailer. Now I find out it was just a half truth. Poor guy!





TXDUX said:


> I can't help it, those aggies just do it to themselves!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

so you can keep a 52inch + big ugly? who would want to? we let all ours go, even the legal ones. fun to catch. 

bone


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Was An Aggie Measuring Tape Used On This One?


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

bone said:


> so you can keep a 52inch + big ugly? who would want to? we let all ours go, even the legal ones. fun to catch.
> 
> bone


Yeah.... the 1 over 52" is in case someone wants to try and submit a state record since the current fish (81 lbs) was 51.18" long.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

TXDUX said:


> So, it takes an aggie 45 minutes on 17lb. test to catch a big ugly, but a four year old girl can do it with a Barbie pole. And, hers was bigger! That's just too funny! Thank you nwolf03, I needed that.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou080102_tj_barbiefish.477f31f.html


now thats funny i dont care who you are......


----------



## bowskipper (Mar 2, 2006)

nwolf03 said:


> Caught This On Dead Shrimp At The Mouth Of The Brazos River Yesterday Morning. Put Up A Good Fight On 17lb Test With Light Tackle. Took Almost 45min To Get Him In. Right At 40inches.


that's quite a long fight on 17lb test. maybe 5-10 minutes?


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Dinner Time*

Nice Catch, Was that a fairly fresh dead shrimp you were using or? That sure is one Big Nasty..Kudos

Slurp


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*Golden Big Ugly*

Been 3+ months since I've hit the beach, and 2007 was a slow year for me when I did make it down.

The above was a Golden Drum I drug off the rocks at Surfside in early 1980's. Six hours after lannding it it weighted 62 lbs. (wish I had had a tape measure at the time). One of the few I've ever hooked that caused my Squeeder to squell.

Yeah, I'm actually looking forward to hooking a big & ugly.

LR


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Have to admit, I caught one big ugly on lite tackle a few years ago...wanted to release him, but he was so spent that he wouldn't survive...maybe that's why it was kept...


----------

